# افيدونى بخصوص صوت بالمحرك - معدل



## رضا فايد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

عندى سيارة شيفولية ابترا 2006
بها صوت بالماكينة علما بان الصوت مش متقطع
رحت لمكانيكى قال لى عايز تغير راس الماكينة ودخانى فى دواما
ما هو الاحتمالات لهذا الصوت ؟؟


تم تعديل العنوان
وبرجاء اختيار عنوان يدل على محتوى الموضوع فى المرات القادمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى يمكن ان يكون كلامه صحيح او خطا والاحتمالات كثيرة
لا يستطيع احد التكهن بمكان الصوت مالم يكشف على المحرك
نرجو الذهاب لورشة صيانة موثوق بها وان شاء الله تنحل المشكلة


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هل يمكن لك تسجيل الصوت وارفاقه هنا؟؟؟ قد يكون لدينا حل عند سماع الصوت ونعطيك احتمالات المشكلة .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الاصوات مختلفة من صوت الى اخر يجب ان يتم سماع الصوت من قبل اناس مختصين لكي يقوم بتشخيص العطل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## noo7 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى العزيز إذا كان الصوت فى اعلى الراس قد يكون من الطرابيش(تكيهات)وربما يكون من البلوفة ولن لكى تتأكد لابد أولا من الرجوع الى زوى الأختصاص وللتأكيد يجب فك الرأس أولا للتأكد


----------



## جراح فلسطين (13 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت اسئلك سؤال
مرت عليي مشكلتك نفس السيارة
ضؤ الزيت عندك مضيء على التابلو؟
شكل الصوت عندك متل محرك الديزل خشن للغاية؟


----------



## walidhanna2004 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاول تمسك مفك وتضعة على المنطقة اللى صادر منها الصوت او اللى تخمن انة منها وتضع اذنك على راس المفك لتحدد هذا الصوت من اى مكان بالظبط من المحرك لمقدرة القراء لعلاج عطل محركك*


----------



## رضا فايد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل جراح فلسطين السلام عليكم
لمبة الزيت غير مضئة فى التابلون
وصوت المحرك خشن قريب من محرك الديزل


----------



## رضا فايد (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعة ردوا علية انا محتار


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 نوفمبر 2011)

رضا فايد قال:


> ياجماعة ردوا علية انا محتار



يا اخى كما قلت لك فان هنالك اشياء كثيرة تتسبب بصوت مستمر بالمحرك

مثلا يمكن ان يكون من التاكيهات 
يمكن ان يكون من المكبس
يمكن ان يكون هنالك كسر بحلقات المكبس
يمكن ان يكون هنالك خلوص بمجرى البنز بالمكبس (الذى يربط المكبس بذراع التوصيل)
يمكن ان يكون من عمود الكامات او الكرنك
مضخة الزيت ايضا او مضخة الماء يمكن ان تكون بها مشكلة

يمكن ان يكون الصوت من اى شئ متحرك بالماكينة

لذلك مالم يكشف احد على المحرك بنفسه ويسمع الصوت بنفسه لا يمكنه تحديد مكان الصوت

فهذه كلها تخمينات لذلك توكل على الله واذهب السيارة لورشة موثوق بها وان شاء الله تتعالج المشكلة ،، واخبرنا بالنتيجة


----------

